# IAT Troubles help!!!!!!!!



## Euronut86 (Dec 12, 2009)

1 Fault Found:
16497 - Intake Air Temp. Sensor (G42): Signal too High 
P0113 - 35-00 - - 
01 A6 2.7T
The sensor has been replaced with a brand new Audi Part but this code keeps coming back. Any thoughts? I'm loosing my hairover this.
Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!P.S. The throtle boot doesnt appear to have any rips.
Steve


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: IAT Troubles help!!!!!!!! (Euronut86)*

The sensor is working fine - it wasnt telling you that the sensor was bad, it was saying intake air too hot.
run full scan with vag tool and post it - 
but i would first check around the air filter - perhaps clogged? or the flap under the air filter torn allowing preheated hot air to come in


----------

